# HFEA and IVF Funding



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2101853/Fertility-quango-sits-3-4m-thousands-women-refused-IVF.html


----------



## SoldiersWife (Sep 14, 2011)

Great article however it was ruined for me by the bigots who decided to comment on something they know nothing about.


----------

